# Live Bait needed



## Howitzer (Nov 4, 2011)

Anyone have any contact info for people selling live bait? Small hard tails would be great, need for tomorrow.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Call Paul, who owns a bait boat and tell him what you prefer and I'm sure he will try to get it. If you are going at first light, it may be tough for him to get it so quick. 850-596-2314. 

He usually sets up right outside the pass and you can also reach him on Channell #11. 

If you have small 'twinkle flies' or very small, weighted head trolling lures, you can catch all you want on the bar to the east of the pass. It may take 15 to 25 minutes to get all you want but they are there.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Never heard of Twinkle Flies. What and where do you purchase those? Thanks


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

spinfactor said:


> Never heard of Twinkle Flies. What and where do you purchase those? Thanks


Pardon the 'Twinkle Fly' reference. That's the name we used back in the 70's for the small rubber skirts that look like squid or octopus. They are still sold today but I'm not sure what name is being used. Dozens of companies make them and you see them around the world. As a matter of fact, I caught a small Black Marlin in Australia, this week, on a small chugger like a Pakula and the person who rigged it had put one of these behind the lure to add bulk to the skirt and to help index the hook in one position. 

Actually, the small ones with synthetic fiber hair are even better. Just look in the tackle section of a big store for something in the 1/8 oz. range. Boone makes something like it that is about 3" long that you can cut down to about an inch or an inch and a half. The brand is Boone Pearl Duster-BOO010. 

The hardtails are eating small baits. Keep that in mind as your guiding principle. Don't try to get too fancy on colors. I always used a blue and white on one side and a red/white on the other. Once I figure out which they like best, I can adjust. 

By the way, the 'Twinkle Fly' name has been stolen, I mean adopted, by the freshwater fly-fishing community in Europe.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

He is referring to small dusters.

http://www.jmtackle.com/lures/dusters.html


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

eddy2419 said:


> He is referring to small dusters.
> 
> http://www.jmtackle.com/lures/dusters.html


Exactly, like that Boone Pearl Duster, or the C&H King Buster or the Dyno Duster by Tormenter. 

Just make sure it is 'cut down' to around 1 1/2 inches long with a small single hook hanging just out of the skirt.


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for info ! I will try that guy next time.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

The small speck rigs usually work very well, not the bigger size. I keep 10 so on the boat and about 50 sabaki's of all sizes.


----------

